# newbie to the forum



## dragynmyrlin (Oct 1, 2011)

Love to haunt the neighborhood. I try and make a new prop every year. My methods aren't perfect but they generally work. I'd like to learn how to do things better though so I can be really happy about how my props look and work. I'm from NW Conn and nobody around here does mechanical and moving props except me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum dragynmyrlin


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

dragynmyrlin said:


> My methods aren't perfect but they generally work. .


Hi and welcome to the forum. I'll give you my words of wisdom I give to all my helpers. "Darkness is very forgiving." It gets me through the prop building crazies.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## dragynmyrlin (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you. As for darkness, we have a streetlight right on the edge of my haunt but I got the power company to put tape over one side so it helped a little.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

dragynmyrlin said:


> Thank you. As for darkness, we have a streetlight right on the edge of my haunt but I got the power company to put tape over one side so it helped a little.


Wow, you must have a nice power company. It beats shooting the light out, and the cops showing up. If you do and they do, don't act like they are in cotumes and offer them candy. Thay are not amused. You might be a good influnce on me, I mean the forum here.


----------



## dragynmyrlin (Oct 1, 2011)

well, it was only because I told them I had a new baby and it's room was in the front and the light was too bright. I didn't mention my baby was 20 years old but it got the job done. Hey, I needed it darker for my haunt, what can I say.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

We love newbies here - They taste Great!! 

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the neighborhood Myrlin, we are glad to have you!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I can certainly attest that this is a great place to be to LEARN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

